# NEED ADVICE Ls1 Gto build



## sufu24 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey everyone, this is my first build that i'm doing on the 04 Ls1 gto.... So far the only mods are SW Longtube headers,3'' magnaflow exhaust, and spectra CAI..... 

My setup is going to be a street setup but kinda unsure about what cam to go with... My comp dealer has recommended a custom cam .226/.230 .570/.573 113+4, however another option is the Comp. .227/.235 .614/.621 113A a more aggressive cam... I'll also be upgrading the valve train with new springs (double springs for aggressive cam), push rods,ls7 lifters,ls7 plastic guide trays,ls2 timing chain setup..... Also the stock ls1 heads are getting port,polished, and decked, and stock throttle body is getting ported and i'm leaving the ls6 intake alone, I also plan on getting the Svede otrcai instead of the spectra... And when its all said and done it will get dyno tuned. Keep in mind im doing this on a tighter budget hence why im doing the heads this way instead of buying a good set of 243 and different intake... 

So I guess any thought of which cam to go with?? ?I also plan on doing some mods to the trans. (A4) which so far all ive got lined up is a TR 3500 stall, and was told to do a shift kit, and servos (any advice on what kinda of shift kit and servos would be fantastic)

Like I said any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Is this a DD or a toy? How you use it will have a large input on which cam you go with. First one is a nice cam, second one is a big jump from the first and will have more lope to it and be a little more finicky, but if the guy tuning it is good you will be fine. The heads might hold you back a little in power though.


----------



## sufu24 (Jan 9, 2013)

I won't be using it as a DD, more like a weekend toy if the weathers nice.... 

I felt like like the 2nd cam might be a little much for what I'm doing with the car.... Thanks for the opinion.

As for tuning it, we only have one shop that does dyno tuning and from what I've heard they do good work.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

If its going to be more of just a nice weather weekend car, I would go with the more aggressive cam. That way limited time driving it would be that much more enjoyable :cool


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Go with a cam in the 580- 590 range. Any thing after that and im hearing there will be problems with push rod lenght and valve springs. Along with the cam swap you may want to do rocker arms---danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For reliability do the Comp Cam trunnion upgrade. It's cheaper and IMHO better than the aluminum rockers that have a high breakage rate.


----------

